
Uber Paid Hackers $100,000 to Conceal Large 2016 Breach - dankohn1
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-reveals-data-breach-and-cover-up-leading-to-two-firings-1511305453
======
kumarski
I did a recent survey on twitter, and in a private facebook group I have full
of cyberpunk people who do whitehat hacking.

I asked the simple question of "What % of Fortune 500 companies are paying
hacker ransoms?"

The overwhelming majority thought that it was above 50%, which to me, was mind
blowing.

